# Sanduhr in Android



## mysterix (21. Nov 2013)

Hiho,

ich habe mich gerade daran versucht eine art "Sanduhr" für meine App einzubasteln, damit der User bei längeren Aktionen sieht, dass noch was passieren wird. Leider bekomme ich es nich ganz hin. Ich habe eine Liste mit rund 60 Einträgen. ich muss meine Oberfläche durch itterieren um den entsprechenden Controls ihre richtigen Texte zuzuweisen. Diese stehen in der Liste mit den 60 Einträgen. Jedenfalls bekomme ich es einfach nicht hin. Bekomme andauernd Fehler, dass die Controls nur von dem thread verändert werden können von dem sie benutzt wurden oder so :S .. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## dzim (21. Nov 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Verstehe nur Bahnhof.
Hab aber mal einen "blinkenden" Button gemacht, indem ich mit "Animation Resources" gearbeitet habe.

Animation Resources | Android Developers

Alternativ generell kannst du einen ObjectAnimator verwenden, in dem du die Property "rotate" eines Views manipulierst und das ganze "unendlich" lang, bist du es halt abbrichst. Problem wird hier sein, dass du dann nur eine drehende Sanduhr hast ohne den fallenden Sand - dafür währen wahrscheinlich eher wieder die AnimationDrawables geeignet...


----------



## mysterix (21. Nov 2013)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Keine Ahnung. Verstehe nur Bahnhof.
> Hab aber mal einen "blinkenden" Button gemacht, indem ich mit "Animation Resources" gearbeitet habe.
> 
> Animation Resources | Android Developers
> ...



Ok danke schonmal für die Antwort. Aber ich denke ich meine viel eher diesen drehenden Kreis, der signalisiert dass man warten soll. Verzeihung, eine Sanduhr ist das wohl wirklihch nicht :S


----------



## dzim (22. Nov 2013)

Das ist einfach ein ProgressBar-View im Modus "indefinit". Bette den am besten permanent dort ein, wo er angezeigt werden soll und setze ihn im Layout die _visibility_ auf *gone*. Im Code machst du dann [c]view.setVisibility(View.VISIBLE)[/c], wenn du ihn dann brauchst und [c]view.setVisibility(View.GONE)[/c], wenn alles fertig ist.
Mache ich an ein paar Stellen in unserer App auch so.


----------

